# Fawn x Fawn Satin *Pictures*



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

11 :shock: yes 11 babies born 30 mins before midnight last night, lovely bright pink babies their bellies full of milk, Amy is doing well coping with them.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats!!

Looking forward to see some pics


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

count those pinkies :shock: 3 days old, going to down size when they are a week old.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you mean you're going to cull them down, now's the time to start, when they're 7 days old you have lost a good part of the benefit. Since they can be sexed from birth and markings determined on day 3-4, there's no reason to wait longer.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Mousebreeder can I have access to the culling topic as I need to find a better way to cull my babies down.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You need to PM Dom, Fae or Ruthy for that, I don't think I can grant access as I'm only a mod, not an administrator


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well I took the 11 down to 7 the other day,


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Gorgeous babies!  
Loving that tiny bottom-spot. :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Effy said:


> Gorgeous babies!
> Loving that tiny bottom-spot. :lol:


Believe it or not you can not see the little tiny fawn coloured spot on the rump in real life only when I looked back at the pictures I noticed it  But it is very cute


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

3 weeks and 3 days old.










































I had to add this picture even though it was not very good, I took it when the little PEW boy fell asleep :love


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

what colour are the in between fawn and white ones? are they dove..?
theyre gorgeous x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

They are champaign.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

oh... i love them their beautiful,
stop posting pics of gorgeous mice when i have no money mrs


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Awww they are so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

They are lovely


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Gosh strange how different animal colours are different between animals one it will be mink or fawn others it will be something different.


----------

